# Riparium Plant - Fittonia albivenis



## EdwardN (Nov 7, 2008)

He,he... It is one of a few plants that roaches like, and roaches are supposed to eat only dead matter....


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I gotta try some of that stuff.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

EdwardN said:


> He,he... It is one of a few plants that roaches like, and roaches are supposed to eat only dead matter....


That's good to know, in case I ever decide to breed roaches. And, I would hate to guarantee that I will never want to do that.:smile:


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I have also had good luck growing the pink veined one in an emersed set up.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Diana said:


> I have also had good luck growing the pink veined one in an emersed set up.


As far as I can see, the pink or red veined ones are the same species, but named varients. I only saw this one at the nursery though. It's been a couple of months since I visited that place, so I should take another trip there. I always seem to find something interesting when I do.


----------



## EdwardN (Nov 7, 2008)

Hoppy said:


> As far as I can see, the pink or red veined ones are the same species, but named varients. I only saw this one at the nursery though. It's been a couple of months since I visited that place, so I should take another trip there. I always seem to find something interesting when I do.


There is also var. Minima, with white veination, fast growing and branching profusely. Should be a great plant fo ripariums.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I wonder if there might be a var. with somewhat less white or otherwise more subdued coloration. At the garden center where I work there are several trays of the red-veined one, but they are a bit too gawdy for any setups that I have. The red is very bright and the leaves almost look like plastic.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

EdwardN said:


> There is also var. Minima, with white veination, fast growing and branching profusely. Should be a great plant fo ripariums.


That one would be a great foreground plant: http://tinyurl.com/26j45bp and there are other interesting plants at that site. I will bookmark it for sure.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for that link Hoppy. They have some great offerings on that site. It looks like that would be a good place to shop for hardy miniature orchids.

They should get some better higher-res images on their site.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

hydrophyte said:


> Thanks for that link Hoppy. They have some great offerings on that site. It looks like that would be a good place to shop for hardy miniature orchids.
> 
> They should get some better higher-res images on their site.


Looking at their illustrations brings back memories of my stamp collecting days. 

I visited my nursery today and picked up 3 plants that might work out for ripariums, including one very small maidenhair fern of some variety. I'm still undecided about how to plant the fern.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

One of my Fittonia's is blooming! It isn't spectacular, but it is interesting.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

I was a bit surprised when I saw that fittonia has worked well in riparium settings for you guys. It has done well in the sections of my drip wall that only get watered periodically through out the day, but it did not do well in the section with constant watering.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Mine are still doing well, but since they are on rafts, it becomes a problem to keep the plants from sprawling over the water. When that happens, the leaves that droop under water die. It remains one of my favorite riparium plants.


----------

